# Chagrin



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Heading out to the chagrin tomorrow. has anyone been out there the past couple days? reports would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah I was out there Tuesday morning. There's fish to be had. I landed 8 or 9 in about 2 hours. I'd stick to the lower stretches. Ran into the creel survey guy from ODNR, he said I was the only one who he saw catching fish   All fish were caught on eggs, pink and white.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

All tribs have fish in them now. Focus on the lower stretches and you should be rewarded.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Fished towards the mouth of the chagrin tonight.... Was out from 3:45 til 7:15... Had two hits and landed one nice hen that went 10 lbs. Seemed like everyone that was catching fish was casting Little Cleo's. Here is a pic of the fish...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Don't just focus on the lower stretches. I went out today much higher up and actually did well. You'd be suprised how far up they are.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish. Your legs must be doing the splits.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I was out tuesday also and got 2, how far up are they archman?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bassman, PM sent


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Mike_13 said:


> Fished towards the mouth of the chagrin tonight.... Was out from 3:45 til 7:15... Had two hits and landed one nice hen that went 10 lbs. Seemed like everyone that was catching fish was casting Little Cleo's. Here is a pic of the fish...


You should photoshop pics like that, i know where you were at. :Banane18:


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

THUNDERBUG said:


> You should photoshop pics like that, i know where you were at. :Banane18:


Hahahaha.. 
I wish others would photoshop the photos they post here..


----------



## Eddie1017 (Feb 27, 2009)

i really never understood why guys make such a big deal about making sure noone finds or sees their spot. its kinda funny because they are the same guys that claim to know everything about fishing. so then if someone finds your spot whats the big deal. you should be able to find another one. i just think its a big joke, there's plenty of river for everyone lmfao and plenty of fish.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Eddie1017 said:


> i really never understood why guys make such a big deal about making sure noone finds or sees their spot. its kinda funny because they are the same guys that claim to know everything about fishing. so then if someone finds your spot whats the big deal. you should be able to find another one. i just think its a big joke, there's plenty of river for everyone lmfao and plenty of fish.


I don't know if you are referring to me.. But if you are then I would like to know where i have ever claimed to know everything about fishing. Or anyone else for that matter?

I have been pretty quite as of late but your post is pretty off base. I have witnessed several spots just absolutely get destroyed due to peoples lack of Intelligence when they would rather brag about a 26" fish then care for there spot.. I know because I was once one of those people.. 

One spot I am thinking of has been posted several times here but never by me. I find myself going there and picking up piles and piles of garbage that were never there before. It only took one person on this forum to take several people to the spot and post several pictures. I know that the people know the spot from this forum because they recognize me and ask if I am liquidsoap. 

Sorry for the thread Hijack.. Nice job on the steel.. I bet it nailed that spoon.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

eddie you must not sttelhead that much, it is quite easy for spots to get over run by others. There have been pleanty of instances on this site where a picture has ruined spots.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

yes the age ole question of why some guys don't give out specific spots or why photos are edited. If you have to ask the question why is this, then you haven't experienced what many of us other steelheaders have.

There is no single spot on any river than can be considered yours, but it doesn't help your own personal fishing pleasure if you leak the exact spot on the web. Sure everyone that knows me, and knows that if they send me a private message, I will gladly point them in the right direction to hookup with some steelies, but no I am not going to post it online.

I as well used to be one of the guys that would mention the "unmentionables", but then it happend to me. I spoke of a specific spot that I fished for many weeks with good success, only to go there after making a post online and there were 18 cars in the parking access. This was a direct result of my actions. A few weeks later after the spot was burnt out, I still went there and noticed it was trashed. 

Excess line on the ground, mini foo packaging, berkly packaging, coffee cups from McDonalds, and everything else along those lines. Since then I have learned my lesson.

The statement that someone mentioned above about, "if your such a great steelheader, can't you just find another spot?" Sure it is true, I can find many other spots, but the fact is that I enjoy the spots that have given me the most success, and why would I throw it all away, just so that some troll can read a post online, and then blab it to his buddies, and then their buddies, and soon the spot that used to be great for me is now gone, or even worse yet it is posted no tresspassing, because some jackass took a piss right in front of someones home, and the residants had enough. So not only do I hurt it for myself, but I hurt it for the others.

There is such a thing as ettiquate, and some have it, and others do not. I try and surround myself with other steelheaders that I can trust in, and they can trust me that when either of us give each other a call on the phone, that what we say doesn't get leaked to the world wide web.

There are many that don't know how to find their own spots, and are unwilling to learn, but would rather troll the forums. I don't care to feed the trolls, but I have no problem feeding others that are like minded as myself. I am also willing to do my best to teach others how to find fish, as it is more rewarding to find unpressured water and smack some steelies, than it is to go fight the crowds, and see the trash that was left behind from the less considerate.

This post shouldn't strike a nerve from anyone that truly understands what I am saying, but I am sure it will strike the nerve of the trolls.

flash------------------------out


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I just got into a tussle in a other thread with someone about _hot spotting_.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Patricio said:


> I just got into a tussle in a other thread with someone about _hot spotting_.


now all i have to do is figure out where they are trying to grow grass near the mouth of the chagrin and bring little cleos and fish on... oh yeah lol...!%


----------



## Eddie1017 (Feb 27, 2009)

i was not pointing out anyone in specific i was just making a point. Yes i understand what you all are saying and your probably right. i just never understood why it was such a huge deal that guys actually took the time to edit the picture. i just thought it was pretty lame.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ryosapien said:


> now all i have to do is figure out where they are trying to grow grass near the mouth of the chagrin and bring little cleos and fish on... oh yeah lol...!%



Even though I'm sure you were being sarcastic, that is just of how this kind of problem happens. It does not take much to recognize a spot.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> There are many that don't know how to find their own spots, and are unwilling to learn,


You couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

allow me to throw a curve in with all this mess..... what if..... i took the fish home and the picture was in my yard? not saying i did, not saying i didn't. just what if.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Mike_13 said:


> allow me to throw a curve in with all this mess..... what if..... i took the fish home and the picture was in my yard? not saying i did, not saying i didn't. just what if.


Sweet. Now there is going to be 45 snaggers lined up in your back yard tomorrow morning all looking for a spot.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

ok... thanks for the heads up if i see strangers in the yard.


----------



## RyanD (Jun 11, 2009)

Seriously? Some of you guys claim you know where this spot is because of a Black Walnut. There is literraly hundreds of them along the Chagrin.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Mike_13 said:


> allow me to throw a curve in with all this mess..... what if..... i took the fish home and the picture was in my yard? not saying i did, not saying i didn't. just what if.



Then they will know where you live, park out in front of your house and simply follow you to your spot when you go fishing....hence....Spot burning!:eyeroll:


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I totally understand and agree with Flash, but the real problem is that some people are just lazy and leave their trash for others to pick up. Everytime I go out I have a spot in my backpack just for trash and I make sure to pick up trash when I see it. If everyone took a little time and respected what God gave us, Landowners and the state would not close access to these spots. Just my two cents worth. Good fishin all.

Lima Eyecatcher
Jim


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Mike_13 said:


> allow me to throw a curve in with all this mess..... what if..... i took the fish home and the picture was in my yard? not saying i did, not saying i didn't. just what if.


WELP... Then you'd be a "meathunter" which isnt much better than a "hotspotter" like i apparently am hahahahahahah. Trust me man, there will always be someone picking you apart about something most likely. just do what you want and dont worry about it. Maybe just crop your pics or something. Cant say that works all the time either though lol


RRR


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

THUNDERBUG said:


> You should photoshop pics like that, i know where you were at. :Banane18:


*WOW DOODS*

I was only kidding around...

But its kinda like the old song "VIDEO KILLED THE RADIO STAR" by the Buggles...

Video killed the radio star

In my mind and in my car
We can't rewind we've gone to far
Pictures came and broke your heart
Put the blame on VTR

You are a radio star
You are a radio star

Video killed the radio star!

That about sums things up in a nutshell.

That was MTV's first song... Look how VIDEO has affected and changed the face of music forever. 

DId i really just say this?  :Banane09:

T*BUG


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

THUNDERBUG said:


> *WOW DOODS*
> 
> I was only kidding around...


you should have let them go, I was enjoying reading the replies.









BTW: we DO know where that is. I'm 90% certain.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

:F

I like the comments about snaggers showing up in your front yard. i laughed for a good 2 minutes.


----------

